# My first ProvexCV



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Okay I decided to take my first flavonoid supplement...ProvexCV today. I stop the Protonix for now, and i'm given this supplement a try. I'm a little big scared, but here goes...Yikes? actually I have the capsule in front of me, an a glass of water, I always been a baby about taking anything new. CHICKEN







You people think i'm nuts huh?







I'm not just concern. wish me luck with this...And god help me. I hope all of us start a good fall and stop this problems...so we'all can enjoy thanksgiving and eat turkey. I will keep intouch and let you know what happens with this supplement.Thank you for listening to me.Big Hugs to all of you


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Not to worry. I bought a bottle for a neighbor as he knew a woman with high cholesterol and she was going to take it for a few months and see if it would work, or not. Two months later I asked him how it was going. It turned out she never opened the bottle as she feared that she would get a cancer from it.So I had the bottle when I saw the blockages in my x-rays. I went through the same set of fears before I finally cracked the bottle. Four months later, when I went to get my cholesterol read, I was telling my doctor about my recovery.It is only fruit extracts so should be ok.Good luck.Mark


----------

